# Best hunting combo?



## Leanne Robertson (Jan 9, 2009)

Just wondering if there is a certain mix that excels at hunting? I know a guy who has a springer collie cross who is really good. And also is there a team of dogs that get the job done really well? Just now im using my shepherd/husky mix and labradorwho get the job done well. But im only a novice and was hoping for some general tips and advice. 

http://s475.photobucket.com/albums/rr112/Shadow_13_02_2008/?action=view&current=Chewy.jpg 

Labrador 

http://s475.photobucket.com/albums/rr112/Shadow_13_02_2008/?action=view&current=moto_0199.jpg 

Shepherd/Husky 

Also got a gang of ferrets but I dont use them my boyfriend does. :mrgreen: 


So any help is much appreciated.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Really depends on what you want to hunt and the type of terrain you are hunting in. Not many dogs are going to be good at tracking bear or lion, retrieve waterfowl, chasing down coyote or rabbits, pointing game birds, digging out a badger.... Too many specializations depending on quarry and terrain. Each type of dog has different interests/drives.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

It depends on your style of hunting. I can tell you that a good Lab is hard to beat. You can train them to quater a field like a Spaniel, water work is always good, and they bring early season dove and teal in until your arm falls off from shooting. I would look at the black Lab...


----------



## Leanne Robertson (Jan 9, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> It depends on your style of hunting. I can tell you that a good Lab is hard to beat. You can train them to quater a field like a Spaniel, water work is always good, and they bring early season dove and teal in until your arm falls off from shooting. I would look at the black Lab...


Both lads are mine. They work great and so far they get quite a few bunnies I dont expect too much just for fun really. The Lab is has an amazing nose and my husky/shepherd can really move when he wants a rabbit. Its rabbit I go for but Im not sure how your meant to go about it really.


----------



## Leanne Robertson (Jan 9, 2009)

David Scholes said:


> Really depends on what you want to hunt and the type of terrain you are hunting in. Not many dogs are going to be good at tracking bear or lion, retrieve waterfowl, chasing down coyote or rabbits, pointing game birds, digging out a badger.... Too many specializations depending on quarry and terrain. Each type of dog has different interests/drives.


Just rabbits for me, nothing else out my way that is legal. :mrgreen:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Leanne Robertson said:


> Just rabbits for me, nothing else out my way that is legal. :mrgreen:


There's nothing better than a good dog to help you make a connection with nature. Few things offer a better day a field than a dog which wants to please. You might just want to get another and specialize. My Giant Schnauzer did the sport of Schutzhund but also brought back ducks and geese like a field trial Lab. This is something that I never taught, it was a bonus in his ownership! Enjoy your days...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I had a blutick-walker/black and tan that was hell on wheels for hunting ****.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nothing beats a Beagle for rabbit hunting. If the dog, even a beagle, is to fast your going to be peppering the dog when you take a shot at the bunny.A rabbit isn't all that fast really. I've had more then a few dog that could catch them. It's more about their ability to turn on a dime that saves their ass from a fast dog. 
I've had terriers that instinctively pointed quail but there was no holding steady when they broke. 
I had a Kerry Blue that I could shoot over. He even retrieved shot birds but he hated feathers in his mouth.
I will also add that a rabbit often wont circle back if pressed by a fast dog.


----------



## Leanne Robertson (Jan 9, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> There's nothing better than a good dog to help you make a connection with nature. Few things offer a better day a field than a dog which wants to please. You might just want to get another and specialize. My Giant Schnauzer did the sport of Schutzhund but also brought back ducks and geese like a field trial Lab. This is something that I never taught, it was a bonus in his ownership! Enjoy your days...


Nothing is better than getting up at dawn and heading out with my boys for a good run and few rabbits. I think an other dog would suit but at the same time I want to keep my Husky/Shepherd sleding. Trying to figure out whether to get a hunting hound or a sled dog? :?: Oh the choices. :smile: Im just chuffed these two are such good dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Leanne Robertson said:


> Nothing is better than getting up at dawn and heading out with my boys for a good run and few rabbits. I think an other dog would suit but at the same time I want to keep my Husky/Shepherd sleding. Trying to figure out whether to get a hunting hound or a sled dog? :?: Oh the choices. :smile: Im just chuffed these two are such good dogs.


 :-o I'm a big believer in cross training but I don't think I'd use a sledding dog to chase rabbits. That could get way to exciting. :wink;


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

How about an airedale. Mine retrieve birds, water retrieve, tree both bear and lions, have obedience and UD titles, do service work for the blind. They are a very versatile breed. Great with kids. Theyn will hunt anything.....including ferrets.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Here are a couple of pictures of a staghound/airedale cross and an airedale doing birds this day.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Here are a couple more pictures of Maeve, airedale/greyhound cross. 








Looking for a landing spot and on the way down. She doesn't miss many as can be seen again in the next picture and the previous pictures.

















Fur


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice! That is a new cross for me. 8)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Nice! That is a new cross for me. 8)


Lurcher = Sighthound crossed with any breed. 
Classic Lurcher + Sighthound x Collie (often Bearded) and (smaller) Whippet x Border Collie.
Tons of other crosses. 
Sight hound crossed with another sighthound = Long dog.
Long dog x Long dog = Stag hound.
There are a lot of different variations, and different descriptions from mine. I used to see a lot of them at working terrier shows. Not so much anymore. 
Tons of Lurcher info on the web.
Originally bred by Gypsies for poaching, particullarly at night.


----------



## Leanne Robertson (Jan 9, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> :-o I'm a big believer in cross training but I don't think I'd use a sledding dog to chase rabbits. That could get way to exciting. :wink;


God your right but I just wondering what to do. lol He's good at what he does I'll give him that, bit clumsy but he's only a pup still. He does take it very seriously though. :-s He's a weird one.


----------



## Leanne Robertson (Jan 9, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Nice! That is a new cross for me. 8)


Just by chance he got the hang of it. Let his instincts loose, poor bunnies didnt know what was happening this big hairy hillock running clumsily behind them. Payed off though. :mrgreen:


----------



## Terence Wright (Mar 5, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Lurcher = Sighthound crossed with any breed.
> Classic Lurcher + Sighthound x Collie (often Bearded) and (smaller) Whippet x Border Collie.
> Tons of other crosses.
> Sight hound crossed with another sighthound = Long dog.
> ...


Heres a few pics of my lurchers and longdogs and one of my pups I just bred. By the way lurchers are much older than gypsies, the date back to the Celts settling Britain. They brought greyhounds and collies with them(collie means useful dog in Celtic), crosses were refered to as lurchers so the lurcher type predates Christianity.








Aussie x greyhound working with ferrets








Same dog and a Saluki xgrey x staghound longdog working hares with a falcon










Pup I'm keeping 3/8greyhound, 1/4Tazi, 1/4Aussie and 1/8Border Collie


All the best Terence


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Great pics and thanks for the lurcher info!


----------



## Paul Nightingale (Nov 23, 2009)

A few more lurcher pictures, the perfect rabbiting all rounder!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I had good success at pointing, flushing and retrieving using GSPs and english pointers. Game was partridge and chucker in rugged dry terrain.


----------



## woz warwick (Nov 24, 2009)

hears a few pics of my deerhound/suluki/grey hound..he is retired now but wouid of taken rabbit,hare,fox deer and people :-\"


----------



## patrick ganley (Oct 6, 2009)

I've got a friend in Florida whom his buddies hunt boar with Argentine Dogos. They were created for this and they are excellent at what they were created for, which is cool. Depends on what kind of game you're after.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I had a pit that did pretty well with rabbits, rats, and pheasants. I had a lab/pit who did reasonably well on duck. My dogues have not been taken on a bear hunt but stood their ground and treed one. The work they did at the base as the bear was treed was really interesting to watch. My current bitch is very keen on hunting rodents and will busy herself for hours just to dig out and gobble up her find. It's kinda gross when she does that with the shrews.


----------

